# G5 ------ Bestes Mauspad?!?!?!?! Hilfe



## syrus700 (17. Januar 2010)

Hi zusammen! Da ich mit mein jetzigem mauspad total unzufrieden bin (kein genaues zielen (mehr ein fein-grobes springen des Zeigers bzw Fadenkreuz), bin ich auf der Suche nach dem "ÜBERMAUSPAD" für die Logitech G5!!! Kennt ihr es  ???

THX
Gruß David


----------



## ShiZon (17. Januar 2010)

syrus700 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen! Da ich mit mein jetzigem mauspad total unzufrieden bin (kein genaues zielen (mehr ein fein-grobes springen des Zeigers bzw Fadenkreuz), bin ich auf der Suche nach dem "ÜBERMAUSPAD" für die Logitech G5!!! Kennt ihr es  ???
> 
> THX
> Gruß David



Machst du eigentlich dein Mauspad regelmäßig sauber? Habe auch ein ganz gewöhnliches Mauspad mit witzigen Garfield Motiv und meine Maus reagiert auf dem Pad genau hab auch eine G5, welche Gewichte hast du denn drin? Eventuell bist du beim schießen auch nur zu hektisch.


----------



## syrus700 (17. Januar 2010)

Ne hab die schweren drin, pad is auch piko bello! Daran sollte es nicht liegn!


----------



## ShiZon (17. Januar 2010)

syrus700 schrieb:


> Ne hab die schweren drin, pad is auch piko bello! Daran sollte es nicht liegn!



Waren in deiner G5 schon die 7 Gramm Gewichte drin, also die leichten es könnte sein das dein Mauspad unter der Gewicht der Maus etwas nachlässt oder die Linse deines Nagers ist schmutzig, vielleicht ist ein Fussel drauf.


----------



## FortunaGamer (17. Januar 2010)

Kauf dir eine Teflon-platte. Ich habe so eine Platte seit über zwei Jahren und bin total zufrieden. Die Oberfläche ist total glatt, man kann die Platte mit allem sauber machen.


----------



## syrus700 (17. Januar 2010)

Hab grad mal geschaut... in der box sind 1,7g und 4,5g gewichte drin.. in der maus hab ich 4x 1,7 und 4x 4,5... also am gewicht wird das glaub ich kaum liegen... hab im moment das "Razer eXact Mat"... aber finds nich berauschend drum bin ich auf der suche nach nem neuen....

Gruß David


----------



## Ryokage (18. Januar 2010)

Roccat Taito http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a373487.html, hat die drei G: Gut, Genau, Groß
das 4te G ist streitbar, das wäre Günstig. Ich finde für den Preis kann man echt nicht meckern (andere mögen da aber vielleicht anders denken), ich bin jedenfalls seit ca. einem halben Jahr sehr zufrieden mit der Leistung des Pads. Die Größe reicht locker auch für Lowsenser, ich hab kein Springen und eine gute Genauigkeit trotz zum Gamen eher ungeeigneter Maus. Die Oberfläche finde ich angenehm, nicht zu Glatt (da mag ich Metallpads z.B. gar nicht) aber auch nicht zu rau. Verarbeitung ist auch super.


----------



## Maschine311 (18. Januar 2010)

Habe genau die gleiche zusammenstellung und genau das gleiche Problem. Habe das Pad auch schon mit Silikon Spray eingesprüht, aber das hat nur kurz gehalten. Es war etwas weicher beim herüberschieben, aber ich denke, das die Oberfläche des Pads einfach nicht mit den Silikonpads der Maus harmoniert, das ruckelt immer so leicht. Evt. mal andere Pads unter die Maus kleben, aber da habe ich auch keine Ahnung. Werde das hier mal verfolgen, denn ich bin auch an einer Lösung intressiert!


----------



## gh0st76 (18. Januar 2010)

Was für ein Pad hast du denn jetzt? Was bevorzugst du? Kunstoff oder Stoffpads?


----------



## syrus700 (18. Januar 2010)

syrus700 schrieb:


> hab im moment das "Razer eXact Mat"...



Irgendein beforzugtes material hab ich net... hauptsache es is besser wie mein aktuelles und behebt den beschrieben "fehler"...

Gruß
David


----------



## Nike334 (18. Januar 2010)

Hab ein Roccat Sense Pad und ne G5, perfektes Zusammenspiel! Damit wurde ich in CoD4 noch besser 
Farblich passen die auch perfekt Zusammen 
Aber das Taito ist auch gut, allerdings etwas rauer als das Sense, dafür aber billiger.

mfg


----------



## syrus700 (18. Januar 2010)

Welches Betriebssystem hast du den drauf? Und hast du vielleicht ne andere Firmware auf die maus gespielt? Irgendwelche extra-treiber?

Sonst noch jemand n heißen tipp?

Ansonsten bestell ich das einfach mal...

THX
Gruß David


----------



## xx00xx (18. Januar 2010)

Also meine G5 "arbeitet" auf nem 1,50 € Mousepad, ich weiß nicht, wieso ihr das so wichtig findet..
denn, an regelmäßige Ungleichheiten sollte man sich mit der Zeit gewöhnen.

MfG


----------



## syrus700 (18. Januar 2010)

Naja ganz einfach... Wenn ich ne gaming maus habe, möchte ich auch, das se sich wie eine verhält. Hört sich blöd an, is aber so ^^... Is halt meine Meinung... Jeder denkt anders drüber. Und mich nervt das halt irgendwie :0


----------



## Maschine311 (18. Januar 2010)

Also, habe es alles nochmal genau überprüft, die Gleitpads der Maus sind schon um einiges abgeschliffen, was vermutlich von dem Razer kommt, da die oberfläche ja doch ein wenig rauh ist.
Auch das Pad ist so im hochfrequenten Bereich schon ganz schön plan und daher ist beides zusammen ganz schon stumpf zueinander und man hat beim bewegen ein kleines Rucken beim ziehen, daher auch dieses ruckeln beim Zielen. Säubern und Gleitspray drauf hilft nur bedingt und hält auch nur kurz.

Werde mir jetzt das Taito bestellen und ein paar neue Gleiter für die G5 von SteelSeries macht zusammen 22€ inkl. Versand, wenn man den Bewertungen glauben schenken darf, soll die Maus dann über das Pad schweben, lassen wir uns überraschen!

@ Muß ja schließlich für die Beta von BC2 optimal gerüstet sein!


----------



## syrus700 (18. Januar 2010)

So isses... für BC2 muss alles "laufen" ^^.... 

Wo hast die bewertungen her?


----------



## Maschine311 (18. Januar 2010)

Unter Geizhals und Alternate habe ich sämtlicher Mauspads die Bewertungen gelesen, da nehmen doch einige lieber das taito anstatt das Sense, soll besser von der Oberfläche sein.

Da ich mir selber aber nochmal alles in Original ansehen will, gehe ich nach Atelco, da haben se beide und das zu einem anständigen Preis. Die Gleidpads der Maus hole ich mir dann über Ebay, 5 € inkl.

Alle anderen Pads sind wohl schlechter wie die von Roccat und meist auch teuer. Denke die sind vom P/L schon verdammt gut!


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (18. Januar 2010)

FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Kauf dir eine Teflon-platte. Ich habe so eine Platte seit über zwei Jahren und bin total zufrieden. Die Oberfläche ist total glatt, man kann die Platte mit allem sauber machen.




Es sei den du spielst so ein tolles Killerspiel und bekommst voll eins auf die nuss das du ausrastest und die maus voll mit der kante aufs pad haust  macke und schon is es fürn as***  

*ja ich sprech aus erfahrung*  

Aber sonst alle 2 tage das Auge von deinen Nager mal sauber machen und das pad und sollt eigentlich gehn


----------



## Maschine311 (19. Januar 2010)

Mache ich eigentlich in Regelmäßigen Abständen, gelegentlich mache ich auch Silikonspray drauf, bringt aber nur geringfügig was. Da meine G5 und das Razer schon so manchen ans andere Ufer gebracht haben, ist nun ebend Materialverschleiß die Strafe für meine Mordlust! Da hilft alles nichts mehr nur noch Erneuerung.

@Du schlägst doch nicht etwa dein "Nager", da bekommste bald Post vom Tierschutz du Rüppel


----------



## gh0st76 (19. Januar 2010)

Wenn es Kunststoff sein soll kann man von SteelSeries das 9HD oder das S&S empfehlen. Von Nova oder QPAD gibts da auch gute. Stoff kann man ganz klar das QcK Heavy oder QcK + empfehlen. Oder das QPAD UC. Das Razer Pad von dir ist doch beschichtetes Alu, oder? Vielleicht kommt der Sensor da nicht drauf klar. Hab das damals mit meiner alten G5 auf einem SteelSeries SX Pad auch gehabt.


----------



## Maschine311 (19. Januar 2010)

Ja genau Alu & beschichtet, aber mitlerweile ist die Beschichtung schon einiges abgenutzt, kommt vom vielen Ballern. Na ja egal, denke für ca. 15€ probiere ich es mal aus!


----------



## syrus700 (19. Januar 2010)

Würds auch gern im Atelco angugen aber mein Saftladen in Nürnberg hat wieder mal beide von ROCCAT net vorrätig ^^.... hab jetz beide mal bestellt und gug se mir dort an... Probiers aber erst mal ohne pads  Ich berichte dann in 2-3 (...) tagen 

Gruß


----------



## Maschine311 (19. Januar 2010)

Die kannste ja auch im Notfall über Ebay bestellen, kosten 5,79€ inkl. Versand, sind auch die von SteelSeries extra für die G5! Na ja muß bis Atelco auch ein paar Meter fahren, der ist leider auch nicht um die Ecke, aber wenigstens hat er die Teile z.Zt. noch einen auf Lager


----------



## syrus700 (19. Januar 2010)

Ich brauch blos 10 min vielleicht mitm auto... dafür hat der aber nie das da, was ich brauch ^^... genauso wie mein cpu lüfter... alle teile hab ich schon vom hardwareversand aber atelco bekommts net gebacken sich in die eigene filiale n lüfter schicken zu lassen... heieiei

Wegen den pads werd ich mal sehen... vielleicht gehts ohne schon wunderbar... hoff echt das das mit dem mauspad endlich klappt :0


----------



## Maschine311 (19. Januar 2010)

Dabei ist HWV die Tochter Firma von Atelco und beide Hauptlager sind bei mir hier um die Ecke, aber da kann man nicht einkaufen. Die meisten Ansässiegen Händler haben aber ein sehr begrenzstes Lager, was ich aber verstehen kann, bei dem Preisverfall von Hardware! Zu 99% bestelle ich online.


----------



## syrus700 (19. Januar 2010)

seh grad erschreckendes.... Vorrätig ab 25.01.10 bei Atelco in Nürnberg... musst du mir wohl berichten obs besser funktioniert mit dem pad  sowas blödes


----------



## Maschine311 (19. Januar 2010)

Mein Laden hat, ja noch ein einziges da, mal sehen ob es auch wirklich vorrätig ist!


----------



## syrus700 (19. Januar 2010)

Ich drück dir die daumen


----------



## Maschine311 (19. Januar 2010)

Komme gerade wieder zu Hause reingeschneit! hatte Glück da hing wirklich nurnoch ein einziges am Ständer und habe es natürlich sofort gesichert. Leider war das Sense nicht da, somit viel der Vergleich aus. Habe es gerade ausgepackt und muß echt sagen kein Vergleich zu dem abgenutzten exactMat X,die Maus schwebt da echt förmlich drüber, trotz der total abgenutzen Glider, die jetzt aber auch noch ersetzt werden.
Habe jetzt für das Taito 14,90€ im Laden bezahlt und das ist es allemale Wert!


----------



## syrus700 (20. Januar 2010)

Des is schön zu hören.. Werd mein wohl nächste woche am dienstag oder mittwoch bekommen. Bin schon ganz gespannt, hoffe ich erziehl das gleich ergeniss wie du... Dieses "micro-geruckel" vom zeigen is jetz weg???

Gruß
David


----------



## Maschine311 (20. Januar 2010)

Ja das geruckel ist weg mit dem Taito. Habe gestern nochmal zum vergleich das Razer komplett gereinigt und dann mit einem Teflon Gleitmittel besprüht, trotzdem ist das taito fluffiger. Habe mir auch über Ebay neu Maus Glider bestellt 5,49€ werde es dann nochmals mit dem Razer testen ob es einen unterschied macht. Man kann eindeutig in der Mitte des Razers den unterschied zu den Rändern sehen, diese ganz leichte rauhe oberfläche ist echt Plan geschliffen und auch erheblich stumpfer als der Rand, wo die Oberfläche noch in normal Zustand ist. Auf der rauhen anderen Seite, geht es sogar noch ganz gut, aber halt nicht perfekt, was vermutlich aber an den Mauspads liegt, da ja eigentlich die komplette Mausunterseite als Reibfläche dient. Werde es sehen wenn die Pads kommen, ob es besser wird.

Mit dem Taito kann man jetzt auch mit 1800-2000dpi zocken, durch das Microruckeln habe ich da immer Probs gehabt genau eine Ziel zu erfassen, man mußte 3-4 x ansetzen erst zu weit, dann zurück, das hat ewig gedauert, das geht jetzt wesendlich besser. Max.eine kleine Korrektur und das Visier ist genau auf dem Punkt.

Lasse aber für den Alltags gebrauch mein Razer hier liegen und benutze das Taito rein nur zum zocken, wegen Schmutz und Abnutzung


----------



## rabit (20. Januar 2010)

Ich benutze gar kein mauspad und no probs.


----------



## Maschine311 (20. Januar 2010)

Das kommt natürlich auf die Oberfläche deines Schreibtisches an, bei mir ginge es garnicht,da ich Buche Massivholz Stabverleimt habe, Abtastung und gleitfähigkeit liegen hier jenseits von gut und Böse!


----------



## rabit (20. Januar 2010)

Nee dan ist das klar aber mal ganz ehrlich macht es da nicht auch ein handelsüblicher Mauspad für 1,99€ ?
Merkt man die Unterschiede zwischen den Superteuren Pads und den "billigen"?
Und wenn ja wie?


----------



## Black Lion (20. Januar 2010)

Wer möglichst wenig Reibungswiderstand haben will kommt nicht umhin, ein paar Euro mehr auszugeben. Wem das egal is, der kann als Unterlage nehmen, was immer er will.


----------



## Maschine311 (20. Januar 2010)

Was meinste mit einfache Mauspads? So das ganz einfache aus Lidl oder Aldi, eigentlich nur damit man ne Unterlage hat, um den Schreibtisch zu schonen. Eigentlich sind die auch noch aus den Zeiten, als die "Nager" noch ne Kugel hatten, da die auf den meisten glatten Oberflächen garnicht richtig funzten, weils zu glatt war.

Der Unterschied zu etwas hochwertigen Pads ist, das die Oberflächen extrem Gleitfähig sind um so wenig wie möglich Widerstand zu bieten, zudem sind die Oberflächen auf die Abtastung von Lasermäusen optimiert, die Laser funtzen auf den Pads um einiges genauer.

Jetzt mit dem Taito ist das schon echt merklich, zudem ist das auch verdammt groß, so das man mit 2000dpi und einer guten Abtastrate sich 20x um die Achse drehen muß um den Rand vom Pad zu erreichen.
Der Vorteil ist das du nur ganz geringe Bewegungen mit der Maus machen muß diese sehr leichtgängig vom Ablauf her sind und der Zeiger/Fadenkreuz das auf dem Bildschirm sehr Filigran umsetzt.
Sehr deutlich merkt man das, wenn du z.B. Snipers. Wenn der Gegner etwas weiter weg ist und eigentlich nur noch als kleiner Punkt zu sehen ist, dann hat man eigentlich das Problem das Fadenkreuz genau auf den Punkt zu bringen. Meist steht das Fadenkreuz leicht etwas daneben und muß dann teils 3-4x hin und her korrigieren um genau auf diesen Punkt zu kommen, was Zeit kostet und der Gegner mitlerweile weiter gelaufen ist
Jeder der Shooter zockt, kann ich so ein Teil nur empfehlen,zudem denke ich das man für 15€ da auch keine unmengen Geld ausgeben muß um ein echten Unterschied zu merken.


----------



## rabit (20. Januar 2010)

Ok das mit der Gleitfähigkeit leuchtet ein häng dan ja auch iwie mit der Zielgenauigkeit zusammen.
Ich habe  ir heute mal 1 für 1,99€ gegönt hm jetzt wo Du es sagst merke ich das schon.


----------



## Ryokage (20. Januar 2010)

Also die Billig Pads sind erstens ungenau und zu rau und außerdem gehen die bei intensiver Benutzung schnell kaputt, was dir bei den teuren nicht passiert. Hatte erst auch meinen Tisch benutzt, der fing aber auch schon an sich abzunutzen und war nicht 100% abtastgenau, danach Billig Mauspad, 2 Monate hats gehalten. Jetzt das Taito, die Maus gleitet super und tastet sauber ab, habs seit dem Sommer und bis auf etwas Dreck sieht es aus wie neu . (Jetzt brauch ich zum Gamer Pad nur nuch die passende Gamer Maus (im Moment nur Microsoft Otical Comfort, also kein Laser, keine Extratasten))


----------



## syrus700 (21. Januar 2010)

Hi...

@Maschine311

Hol mir jetz doch auch solche pad da meine schon gut runter sind... haste die hier bestellt oder wie?
SteelSeries - Glide G Logitech G5 Mausskatez,Skates Pad bei eBay.de: Mauspads (endet 26.01.10 08:04:04 MEZ)

THX


----------



## Maschine311 (22. Januar 2010)

Ja genau da habe ich die auch bestellt bei 21 computer. Habe sie alllerdings noch nicht, waren aber dort am Billigsten inkl. versand


----------



## syrus700 (22. Januar 2010)

Hab eh blos den einen artikel gefunden wenn ich logitech g5 pads eingeb ^^


----------



## syrus700 (23. Januar 2010)

Sind deine Gilides schon da Maschine? Hab gestern morgen bestellt und heut warn se im briefkasten!!! Also wer sich die dinger noch bestellen will... kann den Shop nur empfehlen! 

Is jetz schon bisschen besser geworden mit den glides... Aber bin jetz mal aufs neue Mauspad gespannt am Montag


----------



## Ulquiorra (23. Januar 2010)

Razer eXactMat? Duo Precision Gaming Surface | Dual Mousing Surfaces | Ultra Large Surface | | Buy Online

hab ich mir damals im Saturn für 30 Euronen geholt und möchte es nicht mehr missen


----------



## syrus700 (23. Januar 2010)

Genau das hab ich (und Maschine glaub ich auch) und ich bin überhaupt net damit zu frieden... hmm was hast du fürn ne maus dazu?


----------



## Maschine311 (23. Januar 2010)

Ja genau das Razer habe ich auch. Am Anfang fande ich es noch recht gut, aber mit der Zeit geht die Beschichtung runter, schleift sich einfach plan und wenn man dann einen gewissen Grad erreicht hat, geht es schnell Berg ab, es wird völlig stumpf und die Maus fängt an zu ruckeln.

So meine Gleider sind auch da, ging recht zügig (3 Tage inkl. Überweisung). Wollte sie gerade aufkleben, bin mir aber jetzt nicht sicher, ob die alten Pads erst runter müssen, Flächen säubern und dann die neuen drauf, so würde ich es als logisch ansehen!

Laut beschreibung verstehe ich , allerdings, das ich die Neuen von SteelSeries auf die alten Kleben soll!?!?

Syrus, wie hast du das denn gemacht?


----------



## syrus700 (23. Januar 2010)

Ich hab die alten abgeruppt und die Fläche mit Feuerzeugbezin gereinigt und dann drauf gemacht... ganz easy


----------



## Maschine311 (23. Januar 2010)

Na dann gehe ich da mal dran! dank dir!


----------



## syrus700 (24. Januar 2010)

Kein Thema... schreib dann mal wie se läuft mit dem ROCCAT pad und den Glides... Mit dem Razor Pad stockts immer noch weng


----------



## Maschine311 (24. Januar 2010)

habe kein Waschbenzin oder Aceton hier, steht alles auf der Wache, zwecks CaseMod Lackierung. bringe ich aber Montag mit, dann kommen se drauf!


----------



## Arctosa (24. Januar 2010)

Das mit dem Ruckeln bei der Razer eXact Mat ist ein bekanntes Problem von Lasermäusen,
allerdings ist das bei dem weißen aber ansonsten baugleichen pro solution pad nicht so.
Hab mir allerdings das Sense gekauft da man auf der exact mat immer so schwitzt


----------

